# What is the best fly for Rainbow Trout.



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am new to fly fishing and bought myself a 7' 6" 3 weight flyrod, learning how to cast for 3 months now, casting to the White Oak Bayou right behind my house, once awhile will accidently catch fish like perch, tilapia and little blackbass. now i try to catch those Rainbow Trout, can someone tell me what is the best fly for this little fish, with pictures even better. have a nice day to all!! 

Thanks 
William


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

willyjoe1 said:


> I am new to fly fishing and bought myself a 7' 6" 3 weight flyrod, learning how to cast for 3 months now, casting to the White Oak Bayou right behind my house, once awhile will accidently catch fish like perch, tilapia and little blackbass. now i try to catch those Rainbow Trout, can someone tell me what is the best fly for this little fish, with pictures even better. have a nice day to all!!
> 
> Thanks
> William


Depends on where you are fishing, talk to a local fly shop.


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

I am talking about those Rainbow Trout released by TPWD to the local ponds. Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Willyjoe,

I don't know much about catching rainbows since I fish saltwater, but I live near White Oak and would love to catch something from there just to say I did... any pointers for me?

You can try calling Andy Packmore at FTU on the Gulf Freeway, or call Mike Barbee at the Katy Freeway store and they can probably give you some fly advice. You can also try posting a question on the forum at Texas Fly Fishers since some of the members fish for rainbows quite often. It seems they use small streamer flies when they fish in the local ponds?


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

SW: I live at 290 @ 1960, next at 1960 then turn left at first light, you will see the big pond at right, you can fish around the pond. White Oak bayou is just behind the pond. you can start fishing from there to the left, all the way to end of the bayou. Biggest bass i caught there was 4 1/2 lbs and channel cat to 3 lbs. best fishing is 1 or 2 days after heavy rain. Good luck!! i might see you at the bayou.


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

any fish in that pond, or mostly in the bayou?


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I live in the Heights and run along the Bayou from Stude park all the way out to 610 / TC Jester... I see lots of carp and mullet, but the one time I tried to catch them there was too much current to get the fly down in front of the carp... it's mainly concrete lined through there, so I don't know if I'll be able to find bass or perch?


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

olive green wooley bugger has always worked for me


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

I agree olive wolly buggers


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

I dont know squat about freshwater fishing, so I had to go look up what a tilapia was and what I read said that they are very bad to introduce into an envoroment cause they will kill out all other fish in the area by over competing (not by eating them). So if you find them in an area, should you just release them back into the water? Anyone know?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

For all around rainbow trout fishing everywhere all conditions, etc. If I could only take two flies they would be a tan elk hair caddis in about a 14, and size 14 gold ribbed hair's ear. Have probably caught more trout on those two than all others combined, and I have fished the Rio Grande in Colorado for 45 years, the San Juan in New Mexico since the early 80's, etc.

THE JAMMER


----------



## LostAlaskan (May 3, 2006)

Howdy;
Fly fishing in Montana and Alaska I have used an Elk Hair Caddis, a Royal Coachman. Look at what insects are on the water and try to imitate them. Look for wet flies like, wooly buggers, ***** creek specials fished not too deep.


----------



## willyjoe1 (Dec 2, 2005)

SW: Bayou behind my house is more like a ditch, from 1' to 4' deep and about 20' 30' wide. both side is grassy shoreline. at end of the bayou it has a little spring water fall where you can see the fish. without those old tires and debris you might think you are in the hill country some where. lol

Briscoe @ Christem: Thank you for the advice, I will try this olive wooley bugger for sure.

Munson: The pond stock with fish when it was new, and saw people catch some fish, I fish there a couple time but never catch any.
I know it is illegal to throw tilapia back into water with the guts in any public water way so bayou shoud be included.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

One set up that has worked for me for stocked trout is a small egg fly usually yellow or chartreuse with an in line dropper about 12" and a small bead head gold ribbed hares ear nymph. The egg fly serves as an indicator and an attractor (looks like a corn niblet) and then the fish spot the nymph. A Prince Nymph or Olive GR Hare's Ear have worked at times

I can follow the egg fly in clear water and keep track of the nymph. At times this rig has worked so well I got tired of catching fish, other times nada.
Also small attractor flys like a Mickey Finn or a Coachman will draw strikes.

If the fish have been in the water for awhile then more natural "match the hatch" flies will work better. The Adams and Elk hair caddis are favorites for dry fly fishing, they work almost everywhere.

Good luck


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

you are gonna want to try a small nymph of some sort for those trout. I would stay away from drys for them. Small nymps with a little bit of flash should work well. You might want to stay away from a bead head with that light set up cause they can be a little tougher to cast. A hares ear should work great. I also highly recomend a Purple Prince.


----------

